# 2010 DW Product of the Year Voting Thread #2: Polish/Glaze/AIO Products



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Hello Detailing World,

Following the initial nominations thread where you've all been suggesting your favourite products from this year, these have been narrowed down into the top 5 most nominated products for voting on in 4 separate categories. There have been a few small compromises made in the categories, but without doing this we would have had literally dozens of separate voting threads*

______________________________________________

This second category is for all *polish, glaze and all-in-one type products* and the 5 finalists are:

*
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
GTechniq P1
Poorboy's Black Hole
Prima Amigo*
*
Please vote for your favourite you'd like to see win the award and again, like last year everyone who casts a vote will go into a draw to win a nice prize *. This year 4 lucky members will win as each of the 4 voting threads will produce a winning name.*

*ALL FOUR VOTING THREADS END ON 15th NOVEMBER.*

* If anyone who wasn't a member this time last year wants to check out last year's inaugural awards, they can be found  Here 

Thankyou for voting​
_* Prize draw open to all members but excludes DW staff, traders and manufacturers_.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What can I say about LP.

You really only have to search for it to see some of the results it's left on vehicles.

On the right paint with the right pad combo it's almost a miracle prodcut, and I for one will always have it in the detailing box. 

The ultimate "Enhancement detail" product.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo Juice Lime Prime very good product :thumb:


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

I am going to have to chuck in my vote for Poorboys Black Hole. This has really impressed me lately, Personally I think the fact that you can get near full on correction results as the result of fillers is astounding, and it makes for a very good quick fix if you need your car looking very very good in a short amount of time. Topped with a good wax, this is definitely my product of the year.

Cheers DW :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Black Hole for me too..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

cherry glaze for me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe there is a saying "lime prime every time" :lol:

top product IMO used it first by hand a few months ago and was amazed with the results


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Black Hole, results are unreal for such a cheap product. Infact i think I might buy some now :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lime Prime is my go to product on most cars, so its gotta be my choice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I love blackhole but... fillers are kind of fake imo. 

I suppose it's hard to explain.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Each time I give someone's paint a once over with LP on a polishing pad, by DA, there is amazement at how much more cleansing is achieved. The finish afterwards is always fantastic, well done Dodo Juice :thumb:

Ian


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

poorboys BH love it


----------



## Bartjebart (Oct 14, 2010)

I find the PB Black Hole to be quite amazing.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lime Prime for me... simply does everything it was designed to do and more... most versatile product of this type i have used to date !


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Blackhole for me! Great by hand, amazing by machine. Haven't hd the chance to try P1, but i'm sure this will get plenty of votes, it looks fantastic.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Poll now closed.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*WINNER:*


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

The Dodo LP is fantastic, deserved win..but very close!


----------

